
Facebook down-ish? - rabidonrails
Once logged in, the facebook page shows nothing. Looks like it&#x27;s been reported since 10:15ish CT today. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;ReportOutage&#x2F;status&#x2F;918132129988513792
======
amyjess
I've been observing problems with my profile only loading the page skeleton
but none of the content. Every once in a while, some of the content will go
through, but if I try to click through to a subpage (e.g. my photos), I just
get the skeleton.

One group I'm in gives me an error page when I try to load it on desktop, but
it works on mobile (I thought I'd been banned at first). Other groups seem to
be working fine, though. And the Android app is working.

Edit: Well, I thought they were. I'm getting blank pages in other groups now.

Edit over an hour later: Everything seems to be working again.

------
andrewfong
The Facebook dev status page doesn't show any errors when I'm logged out, but
fails to load when I'm logged in.

[https://developers.facebook.com/status/dashboard/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/dashboard/)

------
patrickaljord
Still down here too in Paris. I wonder how many millions in revenue they're
losing per minute, not to mention businesses that rely on it too. I hope they
recover soon.

~~~
rabidonrails
I don't think it's geographic. I can't access facebook, but the guy sitting at
the desk next to me can...

~~~
Cafey
Same here, my co-workers access it fine but I can't

~~~
patrickaljord
It works for me on the mobile app but not on desktop.

Edit: posting anything from the mobile app doesn't work either and I only see
posts from 1 hour ago and later so I guess it's down on mobile too.

------
dmschulman
I get a message that they're down for maintenance. Odd time to be down for
that kind of thing.

------
buildbot
Instagram appears to have recovered, at least in the Pacific Northwest

------
nimdasys
We've been getting http 500 errors from their API.

------
donajmal
Successfully down, in India and Singapore.

------
donajmal
Any possible DDOS?

